# Kel-Tec P-32 problem



## pedalmasher (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a new Kel-Tec p-32 which I fired for the first time a week ago - I fired 68 rounds with no issues. Today, I fired another 66 but after firing a few magazines, I started having magazine problems. I would fire the first round of a magazine, and it would suddenly click out of lock and slightly protrude from the bottom necessitating a tap to fire the next round. Once it started, it continued to be an issue with each of my new Kel-tec (3) magazines. One of the 3 fired find for a couple of magazines, but then joined the other two. I found that just a hard tap on the side would cause the magazine to release.

At first I thought I was hitting the mag release button, but that proved not to be true as I carefully fired some rounds making sure there was not contact with the button.

Any ideas? It sounds like a trip back to the factory which I find rather distressing for a brand new gun and having shot for close to 60 years and never having need for any work on any of my guns, I am starting to question the purchase of this gun. Any input will be appreciated. I tried to call Kel-Tec, but apparently they call it a day at 3 PM. Perhaps they need longer work days!


----------



## stresy01 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've watched a few videos on you tube with users with that same problem. I want to buy a pf9 but I just can't untill this problem gets fixed I can't carry a gun you can't count on...


----------



## pedalmasher (Dec 7, 2011)

Exactly what I was telling Kel-Tec in the letter that I just wrote to them to be included with the gun on it's second trip back to the factory. Candidly, in a combat situation, I would rather have a good tactical knife or my ASP baton then one of these things.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The magazine release button is mere plastic, and it's probably deformed or broken where it contacts the magazine's notch.
The simplest fix is to send it to Kel-Tec for a replacement.
The next simpler is to get a replacement part from Kel-Tec, and install it yourself. It's a pretty easy job.
The very best fix would be to look at the Kel-Tec User Group website and find the guy who makes and sells replacement _metal_ magazine-release buttons, buy one, and slip it into your gun.

My wife, Jean, has a replacement metal magazine release in her P3AT, and it works perfectly.


----------



## pedalmasher (Dec 7, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The magazine release button is mere plastic, and it's probably deformed or broken where it contacts the magazine's notch.
> The simplest fix is to send it to Kel-Tec for a replacement.
> The next simpler is to get a replacement part from Kel-Tec, and install it yourself. It's a pretty easy job.
> The very best fix would be to look at the Kel-Tec User Group website and find the guy who makes and sells replacement _metal_ magazine-release buttons, buy one, and slip it into your gun.
> ...


It's all a moot point at this stage - it's packed up to be sent back to Kel-Tec. One of the things they were supposed to do when it was recently sent back was replace the release button and release spring. They did not - even though that is the reason the gun was clearly sent back. I have lost faith in the company, the people who do their work, certainly the warranty system in that the gun took 6 weeks to come back to me in the same condition it left, and finally, there is no way I would bet my life on that gun functioning the way it should.

In my almost 60 years of shooting, I have never had to send a gun back to the factory. Certainly not twice for the same issue. Apparently, a company that closes the factory down for 3 weeks is more interested in play than the business of making quality, reliable guns. Needless to say, I have purchased my last Kel-Tec, and if they gave me a free one, I would sell it to finance another gun - a QUALIY gun.

As you can tell, I am more than displeased with the company and their products. Interestingly, when I asked for recommendation for a sub compact 9mm, my local dealer recommended the product of another company based out of Coca Florida. Quick research revealed that the company was formed by some Kel-Tec employees which took that particular gun out of any consideration that I might have given it.

As you may or may have not noted above, the reason I sent the gun back is that I wouldn't be able to sleep at night if I sold the gun the way it is. I want it factory repaired prior to getting rid of it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Have quite a few rounds through my P3AT with no issues. Sorry about the problems you are having, and quite frankly I don't blame you for being bent over the problem. I would be too.


----------



## pedalmasher (Dec 7, 2011)

As one of the members said earlier, these kind of things perhaps are mostly potential issues with the real small guns like the P-32. In this case however, the warranty service was totally mishandled not only from a time duration perspective, but a failure for them to even act on the actual problem. They were not even going to pay return postage for something that they caused (not doing the work), but I argued hard and long and they finally emailed me a return shipping label. It was like pulling teeth however. Not great customer care out of the company.


----------

